

On Cancer - emiller829
http://erniemiller.org/2013/12/13/on-cancer/

======
emiller829
Not the kind of thing I would normally submit to HN, but I think the activity
I hope it spurs and its relevance to folks in our industry merited the
submission. We'll see if anyone actually agrees.

